# Please check this, "Raw read error rate"



## jack_the_ripper (Nov 25, 2008)

hi guys,

i just did a scan wid HD tune to check my hard dish and i got an error saying "raw read error rate" *status: failed. *What does this mean?

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/5130/statusvd4.th.jpg*img230.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

better check with seatools if its a seagate HDD, gives more accurate prediction of HDD failure


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Nov 25, 2008)

mine's a western digital hard disk.! wont seatools work for this?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

Well check this to get diagnostic tools for you WD model:
*support.wdc.com/product/download.asp


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Nov 26, 2008)

i tried running the diagnostic tool. Its showing the "Health Status" in the warning levels and SMART status as Failed.!!

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/2923/smartea3.th.jpg

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/6246/smart2ae8.th.jpg

there's no repair feature in this.. How do i solve this.! any help.!?


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

time to backup and get it RMAed if it's still under warranty. There must me one warranty checker page on WD website, check if it's still under warranty.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Nov 26, 2008)

its not under warranty, so i guess i need to go for a new hdd.. it has anyways worked for 4.5 yrs and im happy wid that.!

and can i get some suggestions about system backup softwares?


----------

